# 120lbs from the Apalachicola



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

We set out this past Saturday from Estiffanulga on recommendation from Skiff to go try our hand at the mighty Apalachicola river. Lets just say it lived up to its reputation. I caught my new PB a 32lb Flathead and we had 8 Flats and 2 Channels all in all. All fish were caught on live bream no deeper than 17ft. What a night! For the full report and more pictures visit our blog at http://landisthelimit.com/2012/05/29/apalachicola-nights-flathead-catfish-excursion/


----------



## hsk3502 (May 17, 2012)

Very nice. It looks like you got some good eatin' in your future.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Land is the Limit said:


> We set out this past Saturday from Estiffanulga *on recommendation from Skiff* to go try our hand at the mighty Apalachicola river. Lets just say it lived up to its reputation. I caught my new PB a 32lb Flathead and we had 8 Flats and 2 Channels all in all. All fish were caught on live bream no deeper than 17ft. What a night! For the full report and more pictures visit our blog at http://landisthelimit.com/2012/05/29/apalachicola-nights-flathead-catfish-excursion/


If only I could get that big fish come tournament time :whistling:Glad ya'll had a great first trip on the apalachicola :thumbsup:


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks y'all


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

So far in my Flathead fishing experiences the Apalachicola is the most productive river I have been to, some trips producing up to 30 Flatheads, but for some reason you just don't see many flatheads over 50 come from that river possibly over fishing, there are a lot of guys that hunt the flathead on the Apalachicola.

Damn good fish by the way, Ill be on the river again tomorrow looking for some beast my self.


----------



## hsk3502 (May 17, 2012)

The only place I've been flathead fishing was in Yellow River. I'm a rookie when it comes to flathead fishing. I usually just follow my buddy and drink beer.


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

CatHunter said:


> So far in my Flathead fishing experiences the Apalachicola is the most productive river I have been to, some trips producing up to 30 Flatheads, but for some reason you just don't see many flatheads over 50 come from that river possibly over fishing, there are a lot of guys that hunt the flathead on the Apalachicola.
> 
> Damn good fish by the way, Ill be on the river again tomorrow looking for some beast my self.



Go winch one out!!! not sure when we are able to go next...might do a afternoon/day trip to a new spot on the upper Ochlockonee soon


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Land is the Limit said:


> Go winch one out!!! not sure when we are able to go next...might do a afternoon/day trip to a new spot on the upper Ochlockonee soon


Generally when I flathead fish I very rarely visit the same places, Always on the hunt for new locations and exploring new rivers and river stretches.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice catch man...awesome!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

If you would have been tournament fishing I'm almost certain that fish would have placed, Hope to meet you at the tournament in july


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

hsk3502 said:


> The only place I've been flathead fishing was in Yellow River. I'm a rookie when it comes to flathead fishing. I usually just follow my buddy and drink beer.


Yea we are good at that... we'll get them next week, river should be right.


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

CatHunter said:


> If you would have been tournament fishing I'm almost certain that fish would have placed, Hope to meet you at the tournament in july


We are thinking about fishing a tournament this season...not sure which one...ill look at the schedule and see if we can make 1 or 2...we would love to fish one for sure and will see you there


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> If you would have been tournament fishing I'm almost certain that fish would have placed, *Hope to meet you at the tournament in july*


Are you not gonna be at the June tournament?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Are you not gonna be at the June tournament?


Do you mean July?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

There isn't a tournament in July. The next tournament is June the 29th and 30th at Gaskin Park.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

That's right, I'm gonna try my best


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't know if i'm gonna make it either. I'll be leaving the state FFA convention friday morning from orlando and i don't know if i'll be back in time.


----------

